# squaretop V-lam vs dynelite



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Give me a call at 406 561 9369, you can row a set of each on the Yakima. I live in Ellensburg if you'd like to make the trip over. 

Derek


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Dynalite all the way... I have talked with some sawyer folks about the v-lams and they are nice and light but not as durable as the dynelites... they both have wood in them but I'm sure the v-lams have more materials that are less dense then water and will thus float better...how much? probably not noticeable. I'd be really hard pressed to leave the carbon wrap of dynelites...it's just GOT to be way stronger.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

the dynelites might be overkill? I dunno. 

Anyone who has rowed them both have anything to add? GOTY2011? Can you feel a difference in rowing them?


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

There is a noticeable difference in flex with the VLAM blade, it's softer than the Dynalite by design. What's your primary use going to be? Offer still good for a day of demo rowing on the Yakima with whichever Sawyer product you'd like. 

Derek


----------

